# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) برنامج برنامج لربط الايفون بالكمبيوتر PC suite for iphone v2.8.2.126

## mohamed73

برنامج  لربط    الايفون     بالكمبيوتر   
يوتر   PC   suite   for   iphone    v2.8.2.126     البرنامج معروف في التعامل مع   الايفون   من خلال الكمبيوتر    *PC   suite   for   iphone   update to  v2.8.2.126 *     *New Functions:
1.Now when you are setting themes, the phone’s first screen will be automatically set to personalized theme style;* *Function Improvements:
1.Enhanced support for iTunes 9.1;
2.Optimized the installation wizard of theme management app which will  show up in “Themes” when no theme management application has been  installed in the phone;
3.Cancelled filtering the prefix of phone numbers restored from SMS;
4.Optimized the PandaDaemon update, now no reboot will be required after update (your phone shall support this feature);
5.Optimized the installation prompt of CallShow, now no prompt will show on those unsupported phone models;
6.Added support for BMP format in “Books”;
7.Optimized the disposal of NDB and UMD books in “Books”.*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## caesh

شكرآ على هذا الجهد

----------


## DR.MOB

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذه المعلمومة

----------


## atoune.amoune

بارك الله فيك

----------


## الوسيط الذهبي

شكرا وما قصرت

----------


## cityyemen

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررين

----------


## scoutisme

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## abdovitch

مشكوووووور

----------

